# Fabric Supplier



## Transit_Aaron (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I want to change the interior of my van in the living space. Below is a picture of the current carpet that lines the whole inside..










I dont want to remove this, i am going to get some very thin ply or mdf ( thinnest possible) and want to cover it in a fabric then screw the new interior str8 onto the exsisting.. The reason for not taking the old carpet of as it will act as a small insulation barrier.

Anyone recommend a good fabric supplier please?


----------

